# Abspielen von Sounddateien (WAV) mittels einer SPS-Steuerung



## Luxn (8 November 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

vorab möchte ich sagen, dass ich noch neu in  diesem Forum bin und ich daher nicht genau weis ob ich dieses Thema  unter der richtigen Rubrik erstellt habe.

Zu Mir und meiner Anfrage:

Zurzeit  studiere ich an der FH in Amberg. Momentan bin ich mit der Anfertigung  meiner Bachelorarbeit beschäftigt. Mein Thema ist die "akustische  Bedienerführung".
Dabei solle den Bedienleuten an unseren Anlagen per  Sprachanweisungen verschiedene Anlagenzustände übermittelt werden. Die  verschiedenen Signale (Variablen) 
werden über eine übergeordnete SPS  - Steuerung (S7-1500) zu Verfügung gestellt. Außerdem gibt es für die  gesamte Anlage eine Visualisierung (WinCC).

Die Erstellung der  Sounddateien ist durch eine Open Source Software dabei relativ einfach.  Jetzt ist die Frage ob ich diese Dateien irgendwie über die  SPS-Steuerung
abspielen lassen kann? Da dieses Thema noch relativ neu  für mich ist und ich in Sachen SPS - Programmierung (vor allem TIA) nur  die Grundlagen beherrsche wollte ich
fragen ob schon jemand mit solch einer Aufgabenstellung zu tun hatte, bzw. einen möglichen Lösungsansatz hätte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Bucek Lukas


----------



## emilio20 (8 November 2016)

Hallo
du kannst in TIA über eine Meldung ein Ereigniss einleiten. z.b Starte Programm .
Wenn du mit AutoIT die wave Datei in ein exe packst kannst du die Datei starten und der Sound wird abgespielt.
Weiterhin kannst du mit einen VBS die eine Funktion Voic Programieren und Texte mit der text to speech Methode ansagen lassen.

Ich nutze beide Möglichkeiten


----------



## Luxn (10 November 2016)

@ emilio20

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Ich werde es ausprobieren 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Lukas


----------



## pvbrowser (11 November 2016)

Ich würde einen kleinen (embedded) Linux Computer zum Abspielen von MP3 verwenden.
Die SPS kann dem ein Telegramm schicken, wenn es tönen soll.


----------



## MHammel (11 November 2016)

Habe etwas ähnliches bei meiner Spur Z Modellbahnanlage gemacht:

Kleines "Soundmodul" (8 DI) auf dem du mp3, wav, o.ä. Files auf eine SD-Karte packst. Je nach Eingang wird dann die Entsprechende Sound-File abgespielt. Sprich E1 = Audio1.mp3, E2 = Audio2.mp3. Alternativ kannst du hierbei auch z.B. E4+8 gleichzeitig setzen -> Audio17.mp3, usw. (sprich eine BIN-Codierung draus machen).

http://www.elv.de/mp3-soundmodul-msm3-komplettbausatz.html

LG

EDIT: Ach ja! Total vergessen! Alternativ kannst du, wenn du so etwas wie eine VISU (natürlich mit Soundausgabe - sprich Lautsprecher) hast, auch die einzelnen Files direkt Anstarten, oder die Files wandeln (zum Bleistift in .exe, usw.) und diese so aufrufen.


Kurzfassung:
als "Erweiterung" falls du eine VISU hast und das passende OS darauf installiert ist, besteht auch noch die Option mittels Spracherkennung des OS und einem günstigen Mikro, diverse Befehle auszuführen! Z.B. kannst du hierfür die Aufzeichnung des Mikros "auswerten" und in eine File deines Programms legen lassen. Sagst du "Licht an" und hast dafür eine kleines Programm geschrieben, legst dir "Licht an" als Variable in eine Zeile (Wertigkeit 0/1). Diese Datei von deiner Steuerung auslesen lassen und im Programm einbinden (ähnlich wie beim DB)!
Schöne spielerei


----------



## Luxn (17 November 2016)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen und vielen Antworten. Ich werd mir das alles mal einverleiben 
Gruss Lukas


----------



## rogseut (5 Dezember 2017)

Analog Ausgang einer HF Baugruppe könnte auch so was. Da packst den Sound in einen DB und lässt ihn abspielen mit bis zu 20khz abtastrate


----------



## Blockmove (6 Dezember 2017)

rogseut schrieb:


> Analog Ausgang einer HF Baugruppe könnte auch so was. Da packst den Sound in einen DB und lässt ihn abspielen mit bis zu 20khz abtastrate



Hast du mal ein Codebeispiel für sowas?
20kHz Abtastrate  = Ein Wert alle 50 Mikrosekunden.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------

